# New Male Greek



## egyptiandan (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got him in yesterday from Chris. He's doing great and hopefully will father plenty of babies this year. He's probably my oldest Testudo at between 50 and 75 years old. You don't get long scales like that overnight.  Here he is. 
[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/iberamale408a.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/iberamale408b.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/iberamale408c.jpg[/IMG]

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh wow Danny, he is quite handsome for such an old Gent.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 30, 2008)

He looks great Dan, enjoy him.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Anja and Chris  I'm sure I will enjoy him Chris.  I just think it's cool that George used to own him.

Danny


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 30, 2008)

I do too, I have a few animals from him and they're just the best of the best.[/align]


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Love his coloring. Congrats Danny - would be cool to have an animal that you know is that old.


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 30, 2008)

Love those feet!!!!

such a great animal.

Congratulations


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 31, 2008)

He is really sweet looking!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## stells (Jan 31, 2008)

He is great Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
wonder if he is as old as my old boys


----------



## cvalda (Jan 31, 2008)

He's handsome! I'm sure he's got some experience under his belt, and will do an adequate "fathering" job for you!!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Handsome guy Danny Love the light colored Y on his head in the first pic. What type of Greek would you say he is?


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 31, 2008)

Robyn, he's Testudo ibera that I had originally gotten from the one and only George Ullmann of Turtle World (no longer around) so he's been in the country for a looooong time.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Chris. wow to have an Ibera from George Ullmanns collection. 
I had heard about the buglary at the S. Carolina show in July 2004 that was the first time I had heard of him.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah George had quite a collection of pure animals from several localities. The animals I have from him are some of my best.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 31, 2008)

I've known George for over 10 years. I even got to see George's collection and take a lot of pictures.  It was just amazing 
Here's the girl he matches up with. She's 9.5" SCL and 7" wide






Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow thats a big old girl Danny! Cant wait to see what they produce.


----------

